
How I Burned 10M Dollars So You Don’t Have To - AliCollins
https://medium.com/reboot-leadership-resiliency/how-i-burned-10-million-dollars-so-you-dont-have-to-4e9e83754ce9
======
jaclaz
There must be something _wrong_ with the duplication detection, this same
thing has been posted several times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13090919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13090919)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13088897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13088897)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13106604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13106604)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13091219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13091219)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076597)

The URL link to medium.com appears differently ending in each of the above...

~~~
user5994461
There are all different links:

    
    
      https://medium.com/reboot-leadership-resiliency/how-i-burned-10-million-dollars-so-you-dont-have-to-4e9e83754ce9#.f6ckizs5s
    
      https://medium.com/reboot-leadership-resiliency/how-i-burned-10-million-dollars-so-you-dont-have-to-4e9e83754ce9#.xp1acya7o
    

The last part of the url after the "#" symbol should be ignored for
deduplication.

~~~
carlosdp
That wouldn't necessarily work for every site though. Some JS single-app
routers default to using the # symbol as a routing delimiter instead of
slashes.

~~~
lucideer
JS single app routers is not the issue: these can opt for historyState
instead.

The issue is normal HTML pages with anchors, and possibly with no JS.

This is a very normal age-old standard feature of web hyperlinking. It's not a
weird new artifact of badly coded apps as someone commented below.

~~~
user5994461
Care to explain why this is not a problem of bad anchor? I don't understand
why that page should be giving unique anchored links to each user.

As far as I recall. Anchors belong to an HTML page, it should be okay to
filter by the page and not each individual anchors within it.

~~~
lucideer
I wasn't commenting on this particular example, just pointing out that for
most caseses the use of anchors in the URL is normal and functional and not
just a JS SPA thing.

